# An idea for my sorority tank...



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I am going to make a background for my females. 

I saw something similar in the pet store, but I know something like it would cost too much! Using white styrofoam (I know colored is dangerous to use!), I am going to make a background where the females can actually *hide* in, *rest* on, and where some of my shipping-as-we-speak plants can *latch* onto (java fern and moss). I do not want to cement or paint it, just want to try this out first  Then for the center of the tank I will have the large fake rock I have, and fake plants. In the front I will have a whole bunch of live plants, and perhaps some fake fabric plants. Now... I get to go find me some styrofoam :-D:-D:-D:-D Hopefully this will help my females actually color up, plus have them exploring and kept busy rather than chasing each other through, under, and over the plants xD :lol:

Any suggestions?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea, i never knew styrofoam was safe for tanks o.o

Keep us updated on how it turns out, I may want to try it for my sorority as well since I short on cash X)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, you can use a Styrofoam cup for breeding... And plus I was reading online about how to make a background and came up with styrofoam! Plus you can use cured cement (I don't wanna risk it, or add tons of salt to the water when I have nowhere to put the girls for three or so days) to make it look natural and give some weight to it. But it cannot be colored Styrofoam  that will give off the color and bad chemicals! Just, now I gotta make sure to fit it so it wedges in there xD that way it doesn't float! :lol:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Or glue it down with sealant 

I'm so glad I found this thread though, can't want to start experimenting with some styrofoam for my new girls!


Is there a way to change the color of the styrofoam safetly though? The right white will stick out so much XD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep! You can drizzle on a sealant (like silicone) then spread substrate on it. Many people spread down silicone then use grey sand or tan sand to mix onto it.

http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/images/thumbimg/6887_6.jpg

http://www.aquaterra-intl.com/images/malawi_3.jpg

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/images/Categoryimages/normal/p-35733-47202-fish-supply.jpg


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Ooooo good to know, I just happened to buy the big tube of sealant from dividing my other tank so that works out well. 


Thanks for the heads up!
Those pictures are amazing, not sure if I can pull off something that natural looking lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I found sites mainly based for cichlids.. For mine I want to add hidey holes in the sides of the protruding areas  and I have to find silicone... Lol


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

That's seems to be what I'm finding as well. 

Most everything is covered in like cement or something, I'm beginning to wonder if aquarium silicone by itself will be enough?






If it does work fine then to want to make a bunch of ledges and caves and stuff. My tank is a tall so I have a lot of height to cover lol!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool!! Lol I may be upgrading them to a 29 gallon, so I may make it for the new tank. I think styrofoam would be good to get plants to latch on.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yea!


I cant wait to get started, I'll need so many hiding places to carve out XD

Make sure you post pictures when you get yours done!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh sure will!!!

Btw, where do you get aquarium safe silicone, and aquarium safe paint? I do not wanna use cement, because of the salty process :lol: so, if I can find paint I can add a lot of detail an texture. I have never seen it in stores... Maybe I need to order it onlne?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

im not sure where you get the aquarium safe paint, theres a few that you can use though they arent marked as such

Id look through all the tutorials you can find on google of making the backgrounds and seeing what everyone else used
I do remember seeing quickrete (quikrete?) a lot though, that company seems to make a lot of basic stuff, im using the sand the have in my tank right now XD

I bought my silicone at my lps, i think it was petco ^^


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

They rip you off in pet stores for silicone.. just go to a hardware store and buy some there. Look for 100% silicone that's waterproof. I got a tube twice the size there than at PetCo/PetSmart for 4$ cheaper.

Silicone and sand or whatever you want works perfect. People use cement for the super textured/detailed look. The sand will look nice, but you won't have shading or a lot of texture. Just depends on how detailed you want to go. ;-)

Remember that heating the styroforam for carving helps out!


----------



## walle (Aug 29, 2011)

My grandpa was an inventor, and he invented a styrofoam cutter. Basically you just heat up a wire and it slices through like butter! Hope this helps!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great to know, than you so much!
I'll have to look at silicone when I go to pick up some playsand this weekend 








I'll probably stick to just using a knife, it'll be easier ^^


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Definitely will have to try this out some day!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Heated wire... Good idea  actually I even have a wood carving/stenciling tool. Think it'd work for styrofoam? XD it just heats up too much eventually so it'd take a while. I have cut styrofoam before (art project) and I hate the mess xD 

And water proof silicone... That's all I need? Hm. Well then  and I'll search up quickrete and see what it is. Cheaper than buying the '3D background' in a pet store lol


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I should try this! It would be SO fun!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know right??!! Plus get to add hidey holes (though you will find you wont find your fish sometimes!), and make it more interesting for your betta (explore!!)


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I would make an underground tunnel type thing... Lol!

But would whit look good?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I used a steak knife and the stove(to heat it up) when i had to cut Styrofoam for a project xD not recomended if your a clutz.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm not a bad idea Bambi :-D

And Miah, for me I am going to attach mossy plants so I do not care for the stark white  as for anyone, sand can be used, cement stuff (don't ask how or which xD), and if you can find it... Aquarium paint.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

-raises hand-

Im a clutz, ill fully admit it lol
I think ill stick with a knife and a hair dryer 








Im planning on using sand to cover mine, Id actually adore having a pure white tank, with pool filter sand and white fake plants and the Styrofoam but it would be hard to keep clean and i think the starkness would stress the girls out D:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe it would lol. Grrr I feed my bettas live food frozen food freeze dried food pellets... The tank is stuffed with soft plants, has one blue light and one UV light... But they wont color up. Marge is the only one attempting to, getting slightly colored. >\ i dunno if I should wait until i get the 29 gallon to add the styrofoam?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Hmmm that's odd, I remember seeing your other thread about, I've no clue why they wont color up. Are they showing stress stripes?


Well, you may want to wait, you have a 20g right now, right?
If you make something styrofoam will it fit in the 29? Like will it be too small? I can't imagine wanting to do this twice since I imagine it going to be a lot of work/ paint in the butt lol. 


The change may make your girls more comfortable though, maybe it'll help them color up? o3o


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well I will wait for the 29  maybe more room will help? I mean EVERYTHING changed lol. Lighting, plants, more plants being shipped, no stress stripes, submission stripes though (that is new...), hiding spots, clean tank, no other fish... Gaaahhhhhhhh!!! XD so maybe a new tank, and that styrofoam back will help. More hiding spots, more territory, more exploring? I dunno. Lol


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

How odd, maybe you should get more girls? Only 4 in a 20g could mean that the space is too much for them? 4 is pretty small for a sororities well?

I honestly don't know, I tried to google it, but all I could find was them being too cold, nitrite poisoning, or not enough light. I'm pretty sure those aren't the problem though.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nope  toasty at 78 degrees, clean tank that has been cycled for a while now (actual cycle not the fake cycle of a few days xD), no illnesses, UV lighting... Lots of plants. I was deciding on getting more girls, but I need to go to the city for healthy ones. And ones that are bigger... ones here are super small and I do not want them getting bullied - plus I do not want just purple/blue females.

So my plan, for the 29 gallon, is make the styrofoam background with hidey holes, get a bunch of live hardy plants, get some more females....


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds good, hopefully the new atmosphere and a bigger group will help out ^^


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah  Well I noticed they have been re-establishing the pecking order. Maybe that is why they won't color up? a new change, lack of the previous alpha... But all well. Cannot wait for a bigger tank!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Could be the stress of that then. 

Lol I know that feeling, I'm trying to stay with my 20g or my sorority, but my empty 35 keeps calling meeeeeee ;A;


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha


----------

